# Perm Lotion and wheel Cleaning



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

I've been meaning to try this experiment for a while. What I wasn't expecting was this level of effectiveness.

I think many, like me, who have been using Iron-X, Deironizer and similar have been amazed by the results. The main active ingredient is Ammonium Thioglycolate - as used in perm lotion..

I was in the pound shop today and bought 250ml of normal Perm lotion (and Neutralizer) for a quid. I applied it to a fairly contaminated wheel and was stunned when I saw the wheel "Bleed". (From the discussions here, I understood the "bleed" to be related to another chemical addition) Left it to Dwell for 5 mins and then rinsed off with a pressure washer. I must say, very similar results to using Iron-X / Deironizer.

I have no idea whether perm lotion is a stronger or weaker solution than the branded iron removers (It certainly smelled better , so I won't be switching me allegiances immediately. My interest was whether the perm lotion would remove iron rich brake dust and it did.

Anyone more chemistry oriented know the comparative concentrations between the Ammonium Thioglycolate in IronX/Deironizer and perm fluid?


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

Im rather worried now as i was going to get my hair permed later, oh well i'll just stick with a purple rinse, is scary as to the things we put on our body.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting. I'll try this myself.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Are perming lotions not either strong acid or strong alkali solutions? Maybe that's why it worked so well? No idea what pH it'll be in relation to the likes of Wonderwheels or Megs Wheel Brightener


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

If you're really that interested, get onto eBay and buy some universal indicator paper for a quid.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

lobotomy said:


> Are perming lotions not either strong acid or strong alkali solutions? Maybe that's why it worked so well? No idea what pH it'll be in relation to the likes of Wonderwheels or Megs Wheel Brightener


According to the ingredients, water and ammonium thioglycolate. Same chemical as the branded iron Decontaminants.


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Funny you decided to try this, was thinking of trying the same myself as I use Autobrites Purple Rain, which instantly made me think it was similar to what our house used to smell like when my missus was having her hair permed by local mobile hairdresser.

Would be good to know what the PH level is against the likes of purple rain and Iron X.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

This is a cool observation, just ordered my first lot of this type of product the wolf deironiser so not used it yet.

will try and test ph at work when it arrives but this probably not an accurate way to compare the relative concentration of the ammonium thioglycolate.

thought of a way I might get a better idea will report back.


As a side how was Iron X for your Perm???


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

most hair perming lotions are acid based


----------



## Nath (Jun 20, 2010)

Ben Gum said:


> But they cant be very strong acid if you put them in your hair and on your scalp!


Correct! I was just pointing out they are acid based. I doubt it would be any worse than applying a tfr to your car.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Hydrogen Peroxide is used in the neutraliser in the kit I bought. I did give that a go and it did make the "bleed" very clean rinsing, but it also made the paint sticky so i won't be using the neutraliser again.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Ben Gum said:


> Hydrogen peroxide is a very strong oxidising agent... im not sure messing around like this is a good idea. You could quickly do a lot of damage by using some wrong chemical. I'll stick to tried and tested products I reckon.


Yep.. Each to their own. TBH I doubt a lot of damage can be done with something which is "Safe" to use on hair.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

A big problem you will find is it makes noodle wash mitts go curly!


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> A big problem you will find is it makes noodle wash mitts go curly!


:lol::lol::lol:

tehee


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Cool thread! Now we can home brew our own Iron-X!


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Ben Gum said:


> Just did a google and couldn't find much but I would be wary... the only one i could find with a data sheet was pretty alkaline and only had a very low percentage of the perming stuff the OP mentioned...


This might be the most beneficial thing to find out - The concentration of Ammonium Thioglycolate in IX vs the perming lotion!


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Wanting to remove some stubborn brown deposits on my S Max wheel trims despite weekly cleaning with Bilberry I thought I would give this a try as the cost of iron x or similar did not seem worthwhile for such a small area.

I bought some perm lotion, coul not find any in my pound shops so had to pay £2 and applied to trims sparingly with a small brush. After a few mins the purple streaks started to appear. I left on for 10 mins then washed off with shampoo. Final results are now perfectly clean trims which I have sealed with Collinite 845 to protect.

I still have over half the bottle left for my other car.

So, no way is this cost effective if you want to do the whole car but if it's only for small areas then a definite yes.


----------

